
Building scientific experiments with F# by Anton Tcholakov [video] - smoothdeveloper
https://skillsmatter.com/skillscasts/7733-building-scientific-experiments-with-f-sharp
======
smoothdeveloper
you can get around the login wall with
[http://bugmenot.com/](http://bugmenot.com/)

